
Show HN: ssm-tool – simplifying SSH access over AWS SSM - elpy1
https://github.com/elpy1/ssm-tool
======
elpy1
Connect to private AWS EC2 instances using SSH over SSM, with no requirement
to have your SSH public key exist on the server in advance.

